

Time to Rank - andrewdavey
http://www.timetorank.com/

======
woodywoodruff
What assumptions are being made? For instance:

\- Is this assuming your competitors will not be making any changes or
optimizations to their website?

\- That the backlinks are from relevant sites or general content sites? What
would be their page rank? Is page segmentation factored in?

\- Is it assuming no optimizations are done to the site trying to rank? Meta
tags only? Full optimization? If so, what would a full optimization entail?

That's just scratching the surface. It's too early yet to think of more (just
woke up), but I'd imagine the list would get pretty long.

The Google algo is somewhat known, but still considered a black box, with many
outside variables. That's why any true professional SEO would never make any
guarantees on website position in organic search or time frame.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Although submitted later, this duplicate submission is attracting the
comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2001898>

Probably best to go there if you have anything to add.

------
grovulent
I don't understand this... time to rank if you sucked at seo?

Time to rank if you just plop your domain down and wait and no one else does
anything?

I can't see how this could mean anything. Please explain?

